# Author offering award winning scifi/horror novel (plus bonus) for $.99 - video



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

I am the author, and I am indeed selling the Kindle version of my book, The Takers: Book One of the Oz Chronicles, for $.99. The bonus? If you have bought or buy the book, I will send you the 2nd book (not currently available in Kindle format) in the series in .doc or .pdf format for free. Just email me at member(at)rwridley.com and tell me you want the file.

.

The one sentence pitch: A 13-year-old boy wakes up to discover he is responsible for the end of the world!

Thank you!






*Yes, I'm back.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds great! I just requested a sample.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

CS said:


> Sounds great! I just requested a sample.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looks like a good read. Just curious...I was looking at the pb versions and I see that you have three so far in the series. Are you planning to continue beyond the three?*


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok I'm sorry but when I played that ad clip, and I heard, "we killed the retarded boy" I just started laughing. I didn't expect that one.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Looks like a good read. Just curious...I was looking at the pb versions and I see that you have three so far in the series. Are you planning to continue beyond the three?*


Yeah, but I'm in limbo right now. Some things are happening behind the curtain that I can't really comment on. A lot of publishing is waiting and waiting and waiting.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

Snapcat said:


> Ok I'm sorry but when I played that ad clip, and I heard, "we killed the retarded boy" I just started laughing. I didn't expect that one.


Wow, that is a new one. Not sure what to do with that response.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ridley, 

Glad to see you here (and on Kindle). I'll be watching for the others (since I read Takers back when you had your contest and it was a free download).


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

koland said:


> Ridley,
> 
> Glad to see you here (and on Kindle). I'll be watching for the others (since I read Takers back when you had your contest and it was a free download).


Thanks! I'm looking at a new drawing towards the end of the year.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

You guys are cool.  The Takers reached number 7 in the Monsters sub category.  Thanks!


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

BTW - Looks like Amazon is offering it at a 20% discount to boot.  The prize is now $1.59.  Sweet deal!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I got it! I look forward to reading it!


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I got it! I look forward to reading it!


Thank you!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I really enjoyed the sample. I just went ahead and bought it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I got it too. It sounds good.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

Thank you, CS & Anne


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

Still doing well.  Thanks for all your support.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

> "we killed the retarded boy"


 That almost made me stop reading. But once I got past that, the sample was intriguing.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> That almost made me stop reading. But once I got past that, the sample was intriguing.


Yes, it is a tricky first line. I'm glad you found the sample intriguing.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I like your tagline!  I might have to check this out!


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

J Dean said:


> I like your tagline! I might have to check this out!


Thanks!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

rwridley said:


> Yeah, but I'm in limbo right now. Some things are happening behind the curtain that I can't really comment on. A lot of publishing is waiting and waiting and waiting.


*I can understand that. Will the next two in the series be Kindleized as well?*


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I can understand that. Will the next two in the series be Kindleized as well?*


Eventually. In fact, book 2 has already been formated and is ready to go. I'll be sure to make a stink about it when it's live.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm reading this now. Very imaginative.  You've done an excellent job of creating believing characters and a convincing "end of the world" atmosphere. 

I'm not done yet, but I hope we get Book 2 soon.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

rwridley said:


> Eventually. In fact, book 2 has already been formated and is ready to go. I'll be sure to make a stink about it when it's live.


I just finished Book 1 and loved it.  Since Book 2 is formatted and ready to go, any ETA on when we can expect it?


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

CS said:


> I just finished Book 1 and loved it.  Since Book 2 is formatted and ready to go, any ETA on when we can expect it?


Thank you. That's very kind of you to say. I have some things that are happening behind the curtain, so to speak. Could be some very positive developments, so I'm kind of in a holding pattern. I'm going to give it a couple of weeks, and then probably put it out there regardless.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

If you're an author reading this, you're in the right place.  I'm new here, but posting here has already paid off!  I'm digging this community.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

Is there a policy against bumping your own thread? I guess I'll find out!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, since you bumped, I figure I'll take the opportunity to ask about Oz Books 2 and 3. Any ETA?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

rwridley - 

RE: 13-year-old boy wakes up to discover he is responsible for the end of the world!


Now there's a hook if I ever heard one!!! 

Love sci-fi and this one sounds like a winner. 

I have my fingers crossed for you!!!



Wendy


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

CS said:


> Well, since you bumped, I figure I'll take the opportunity to ask about Oz Books 2 and 3. Any ETA?


CS
email me at member(at)rwridley.com I might have something I can send you.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

rwridley said:


> CS
> email me at member(at)rwridley.com I might have something I can send you.


You've got mail!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

CS,
I would love to read your review of this book.  I've bought a couple of books aided by your input.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

frojazz said:


> CS,
> I would love to read your review of this book. I've bought a couple of books aided by your input.


I'm flattered, Frojazz. 

Just for you, I decided to go ahead and post a review. I'm not sure when it will show up on Amazon, so here it is...

*No description can convey how unique this book is...*

"The Takers" begins with a shocking first line, and it continues to surprise the reader thereafter.

Book One of the Oz Chronicles is about a 13-year-old boy who wakes up and finds out that he has somehow caused the end of the world!

It's a long, strange trip from that point forward. With a premise like that, would you expect anything less?

The book appears to be written under the influence of LSD or some other mind-altering substance - and I actually mean that as a compliment. Really, I do.

Case-in-point: Kids with Down Syndrome who control the future of the world, giant gorillas that can understand and communicate with humans, comic books that double as prophetic tomes, and warped monsters who'll stop at nothing to kill even the smallest of children. The "yellow brick road" in this novel seems to lead straight to Hell.

The main character, Oz, is surprisingly easy to like (which is a minor miracle considering the first line, which I'll leave you to read for yourself). But make no mistake about it: he's still very much a small boy and he's definitely way in over his head - at least at first. Discovering how this little kid handles the apocalyptic events around him is one of the joys of reading the book.

This is one of the best - and most haunting - "Armageddon" scenarios I've read in recent memory. R.W. Ridley's depiction of the world's end is so downright realistic, vivid, and frightening. You could easily imagine yourself running into many of the same situations and interacting with the types of people that show up throughout Oz's journey. Because of that, the author can get away with the craziness featured everywhere else (genius gorillas, etc.). And that too is another one of the book's major strengths - because literally anything is possible.

Even though "The Takers" is the first in a series, there's a complete story here. A story with unique, unforgettable characters. A story full of action and excitement. A story bursting with imagination.

Bring on Books 2 and 3!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

TY, CS! I totally one clicked.

The book is actually *$1.59* for anyone who wants to know.

EDIT: Price is now $0.99.


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

rwridley said:


> I am the author, and I am indeed selling the Kindle version of my book, The Takers: Book One of the Oz Chronicles, for $.99. The bonus? If you have bought or buy the book, I will send you the 2nd book (not currently available in Kindle format) in the series in .doc or .pdf format for free. Just email me at member(at)rwridley.com and tell me you want the file.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Bumping for new offer.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just purchased the book.

Do I need to send you a copy of the receipt?


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I just purchased the book.
> 
> Do I need to send you a copy of the receipt?


No, I'm using the honor system  Besides I don't think book 2 would mean much to people who haven't read book 1.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, well, I just sent the e-mail with the receipt copy, anyway.  

Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

archer said:


> Congratulations!!


Did I miss something? What are we congratulating?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

You have more mail!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

RedAdept:

I'm congratulating the author on having won an award! 


We need more congratulations in the world, says I!

'Archer' (Or, Cap'n Fistulous Withers, the Dread Pirate Queen, whichever you prefer.)


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

archer said:


> RedAdept:
> 
> I'm congratulating the author on having won an award!
> 
> ...


 Thank you!


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

I emailed out a couple of .doc files today of Book 2.  If you've sent me an email requesting Book 2 and did not get a reply with the file, let me know.  member(at)rwridley.com


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This book is featured in my blog today with a 5 star review!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought this book and read it this week.  Thanks for the recommendation in your blog RedAdept.  I really liked this book


----------

